# '04 Helmut Raiser - Obedience



## GSD_man

This is one of my favorite clips these days. I find it very motivational. I know it's been mentioned on this forum before but I wanted to dedicate it a spot in the Video section.


----------



## Samba

Thanks for posting it again if that is the case. I enjoyed it greatly. 

Dr. Raiser is a man who is for the German Shepherd dog.


----------

